# Reading > Poems, Poets, and Poetry >  sites of poems analysis??

## WaRm-IcE

hello 
friends , I need analysis of some poems in English (esp. Heaney's poetry)
and love to know the sites that u see the best of sites offering interpretations of poems!
thank you

----------


## mono

Hello, WaRm-IcE.  :Wink: 
I know of very few sites, which may or may not help, but have heard relatively good things of http://www.poetryx.com/, which offers lots of poetry and some interpretations; http://www.plagiarist.com/poetry/, though the site name seems rather deceiving; and, my favorite, http://www.poemhunter.com/ has *many* poems and poets, and a fair amount of interpretations.
Surely, if these sites do not have the information you seek, no doubt, members here can help, including myself.  :Smile:

----------

